

LOLcats founder is perplexed by company success - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/LOLcats_continue_to_gain_national_media_exposure_53341932.html

======
Maciek416
The linked blog post is just a summary of a longer and detailed Time magazine
article found here:

[http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1916286-1,0...](http://www.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,1916286-1,00.html)

~~~
k0n2ad
what's up with the date of that article?

~~~
pj
interesting. Either a typo or it's meant to correspond to the print date?
Perhaps it hasn't been printed yet.

~~~
k0n2ad
It's from the future!

~~~
trapper
Of course, it is _time_ magazine.

------
blhack
Surprise, people enjoy websites that make them laugh.

lolcats and failblog require absolutely no intellectual investment at all.
It's like eating a nice steak...it triggers that part of your brain that goes
"this is good", but doesn't actually require you to do anything.

This does, however, bring up another point...are there any other animals that
experience humor?

~~~
frou
This gibbon sure as hell appears to:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9n_moGyTlw>

------
nailer
He didn't found LOLcats, which isn't a company and wasn't started by this man
/ icanhascheesburger.com, or by The Times (who also publish a LolPets
section), but by 4Chan.

Kudos to him for taking something niche and making it accessible to the
mainsteam though.

------
timdorr
Irony at it's finest: Ben _Huh_ is confused.

~~~
z8000
⸮

~~~
z8000
Since no one got my stupid joke :)

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irony_mark>

------
physcab
I want to honestly send this guy a $100. I can't count the number of times
I've cried due to laughter from reading any one of these sites. The content is
amazing.

~~~
trapper
If you like failblog you may like dontevenreply.com, which is the only other
site that produces similar responses in my experience :)

------
zandorg
Heck, I (and my friend) was doing pigeon English comedy articles AND hybrid
catheads (where the head is half of 2 cat's faces with eyes bulging
intermittently), in 1997!

~~~
dtby
Intended as a helpful correction: You mean 'pidgin English.'

------
a2tech
I can haz sup0r successful startups?

